# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Explorateur de fentres [Sources]

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Explorateur de fentres.

Ce programme n'est qu' son dbut. Il montre comment obtenir la liste des process et ensuite la liste des threads de chaque process. Enfin, pour chaque tread, la liste des fentres filles avec leur caractristiques.

Ce programme sera complt de temps en temps pour obtenir un maximum d'information sur les autres fentres.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

